# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  just had back surgery, laminotomy/discectomy L5-S1...

## Alpha-Male

hey bros, haven't been on the board in awhile, had been going through some serious back trouble...i'm 29, first had problems at 22...back would go out, couldn't stand or walk for a few days...i've got some disc degeneration at L4-L5 and L5-S1, genetic gift from Mom, but this has progressed quite a bit over the past six or seven years. since April, it had been giving me more problems than usual, so i started some PT, did the traction, E-stem, heat/cold, stretches/exercises, went to a Chiro for a few weeks, did some AccuSpina "high tech" traction for a few weeks, had a couple steroid injections...basically, my point is, after my last inject, which was a Facet Block, a couple days later, it was hurting more than usual, and the following morning, i couldnt get outta bed, couldn't go to the bathroom...couldn't move at all...THE PAIN WAS WORSE THAN ANYTHING I'VE EVER EXPERIENCED! i had to have an ambulance come get me, and after a couple days in the hospital, and another MRI and xray, an orthopedic spine surgeon came in and asked me what i wanted to do...naturally, since i had tried all the conservative treatments i could think of, and from my current condition, i decided it was time for surgery...

it's been nine days, and the relief is fantastic...i've got some residual pain in my left glute, but it's only when i put pressure on it...i can sit again without pain and numbness, and i can finally sleep normally (not laying on my stomach with a pillow under my pelvis)...

i know, i've heard many horror stories, my chiro especially...lots of people seem to have more problems down the road, and issues with pain and such...but i guess i just wanted to hear from some other people who have had similar issues...

positive success stories would be best, since i've probably heard my share of the negative ones...QUESTION: the people who end up having problems down the road, and needing more surgery and such, do you think it's from a lack of proper care and maintenance, i mean, are they doing the necessary rehab and strengthening of their core and CAREFULLY watching how they move and lift, or do they return back to their original lifestyle and that's what ends up causing the problems?

the PA said that this was the largest herniation he's ever seen removed in over 10 years...he was suprised that i was able to even stand/walk before. i know that after you remove the disc, you're left with some instability since your discs do not regenerate...i was just wondering what some other people have experienced...

anyone know about a new procedure involving some sort of artificial disc? i'm going to read up on it some more, as it may be an alternative to a fusion i would think...any input appreciated

they also want me to stay out of the gym for a GOOD while, no PT even for some time...they say that it's a good sign that i was able to sit in the car for 40minutes today and drive into work...i'm taking it easy, but he said that some people can't even sit for 15 minutes several weeks after the operation...anyhow, thanks for all your responses in advance...it's good to be back

AM

----------


## sonar1234

Speedy recovery bro and hope everything will be well.

----------


## KeyMastur

i'm sorta in the same boat. i've got spondy. had few MRI's done before everytime I blow out. once thought about going ahead and getting the surgery, but i'd be out of my line of work for over a year, and i couldn't do that. rehab's probably going to be the worst part for you - cause it sucks taking things slow.

for me, i concentrate on my core as half my workout nowdays. i force myself not to get lazy and skip it before i get into my weights. i still do my heavy squats even though doc's have said not to. i still do all that crap - but only with great stabilization.

good luck with the rehab.

----------


## sonar1234

You guys can still lift heavyweights and do squats, i cant each time i lift to heavy i feel the damn effect the next day. I dont have nothing bone related its all muscular.

----------


## Alpha-Male

> i still do my heavy squats even though doc's have said not to. .


man, i'm not here to judge, cuz i understand how hard it is to go from 252 at 13% down to my measly, flabby 215 or so that i am now (and that's SOFT and MUSHY), but i promise you, if you ever have to experience the pain i went through (and again, i pray and hope that you do not), you would never, EVER even think about going within 10 feet of a squat rack....

it's going to be hard, especially having to come to terms with the fact that i'll probably be stuck with a swimmer's body the rest of my life (not that there's anything wrong with that), but weighing it out, i just don't think i could stand going through that again...i mean, i literally had suicidal thoughts, it was that bad...

please be careful big dog....peace

AM

----------


## sonar1234

> man, i'm not here to judge, cuz i understand how hard it is to go from 252 at 13% down to my measly, flabby 215 or so that i am now (and that's SOFT and MUSHY), but i promise you, if you ever have to experience the pain i went through (and again, i pray and hope that you do not), you would never, EVER even think about going within 10 feet of a squat rack....
> 
> it's going to be hard, especially having to come to terms with the fact that i'll probably be stuck with a swimmer's body the rest of my life (not that there's anything wrong with that), but weighing it out, i just don't think i could stand going through that again...i mean, i literally had suicidal thoughts, it was that bad...
> 
> please be careful big dog....peace
> 
> AM


Alphamale isnt there a way you can still train without using heavyweights.

This might sound a bit stupid but i just started using elastic bands, there is a tone of exercice you can do with them and they will burn the muscle real good.

I am never gonna squat again neither will i deadlift cause both of theses exercices where the cause of my injury.

This is why my head of so far infront and that i have that damn pelvic problem too.

I plan to get back in the gym after rehab and the program that i have ordered from the internet for muscles imbalance correction.

But heavyweights are now out of the question, perfect forms, low bodyfat, weightloss and if i am lucky martial arts training has well.

----------


## Alpha-Male

yeah, sorry, that's what i meant by "swimmer's body"  :Wink/Grin:  

think i'll order a Bowflex or something  :1laugh:  

i'll for sure train again, but heavy weights are not an option for me anymore, and it's mentally crippling, but like i said, i never wanna go through that horrific pain again, so look for me in the Nautilus/machine weight area with the women (hey, might not be that bad after all, eh?)...

----------


## Alpha-Male

hey Sonar, is that your cat? i've got a hairless myself, best damn cat i've ever had or seen, EVER!

----------


## sonar1234

Lol glad my avatar cheered you up a bit, no its an egyptien hangry cat, its ugly has hell and i got him has a screen saver too

----------


## Doc.Sust

> hey Sonar, is that your cat? i've got a hairless myself, best damn cat i've ever had or seen, EVER!


alpha. hey manlong time haven't talked with. sorry it came to this, i was hoping you were getting better from the last time we talked. well this may cheer you up. guy named"the skinny man "tee myers, from georgia. powerlifter. had the same deal as you, went for the surgery a few years back, skinny man has been back in powerliting and deadlifted over 700lbs (744 was his best) several times since and he is pushing 50years old!!! i hope that gives you new hope! he has a web site, i think if you google python powerlifting you will find the man. he is a really great guy, and if he can't inspire you no one willl

----------


## Alpha-Male

> alpha. hey manlong time haven't talked with. sorry it came to this, i was hoping you were getting better from the last time we talked. well this may cheer you up. guy named"the skinny man "tee myers, from georgia. powerlifter. had the same deal as you, went for the surgery a few years back, skinny man has been back in powerliting and deadlifted over 700lbs (744 was his best) several times since and he is pushing 50years old!!! i hope that gives you new hope! he has a web site, i think if you google python powerlifting you will find the man. he is a really great guy, and if he can't inspire you no one willl


HEY DOC! yeah, i was hoping you'd catch this thread...man, i tried as much conservative treatment as i could, i just think i started a little too late...i still know many who receive lots of relief from chiro and PT, so i wasn't knocking them...

so this guy had the same surgery and is back powerlifting??? holy crap, dude, does he talk or give advice to people, i mean, i'd love to know/follow whatever rehab routing he did, heck, i'd even pay for it...think i'll look for the site...good to hear from ya bro

AM

----------


## Doc.Sust

> HEY DOC! yeah, i was hoping you'd catch this thread...man, i tried as much conservative treatment as i could, i just think i started a little too late...i still know many who receive lots of relief from chiro and PT, so i wasn't knocking them...
> 
> so this guy had the same surgery and is back powerlifting??? holy crap, dude, does he talk or give advice to people, i mean, i'd love to know/follow whatever rehab routing he did, heck, i'd even pay for it...think i'll look for the site...good to hear from ya bro
> 
> AM


he does. he sells video's, answers emails, he may do some personal training or write you a program. he owns a gym in georgia. this iis his life. he helped me ith some deadlift questions.
[email protected]

now skinny man is big about drug free. DO NOT MENTION STEROIDS , THE GUY WILL FLIP OUT!!! he is a great guy, but there is no talking about that with him, he has been drug free for life and proud of it!!

----------


## Alpha-Male

yeah, i just emailed him...saw the whole "drug free" bit, but ironically, also noticed the cleansing products he has for sale  :Hmmmm:  

anyhow, i told him i'd pay him for his rehab routine and any advice he could offer...thanks again for the info...i've got a long road ahead of me, i need all the help i can get...

AM

----------


## Doc.Sust

> yeah, i just emailed him...saw the whole "drug free" bit, but ironically, also noticed the cleansing products he has for sale  
> 
> anyhow, i told him i'd pay him for his rehab routine and any advice he could offer...thanks again for the info...i've got a long road ahead of me, i need all the help i can get...
> 
> AM


cleansing products?skinny man?? i am shocked! i have to check this out. i believe he is drug free, i never heard anyone preach it theway he does, he is like a baptist minister, and gear is the devil

----------


## Carlsberg

bump this

----------


## Doc.Sust

no stop bumping threads that are 2years old newbie!

----------


## lovbyts

> Hello Alpha..
> Wish you a speedy recovery.. make sure that you take complete rest and don't lift any weight which you can't hold it with a single hand.
> 
>  spine surgeons california


Nice job, the post above yours is giving the guy hell for bumping a post 2 years old and now you bump a post that is almost 4 years old. Newbies....

----------


## KeyMastur

> Nice job, the post about you is giving the guy hell for bumping a post 2 years old and now you bump a post that is almost 4 years old. Newbies....


 haha was thinking the same thing. started reading the first post and then i saw i had even posted on it already. i thought to myself "shit i don't remember posting on this within the last few days / weeks" - then i looked at the date. hah

----------

